# Two tone hair color recommendations.



## Tainaeyez (May 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone:Has anyone two tone their own hair?I have been wanting to two tone my hair myself, but i'm afraid it might not look nice. My hair color now is medium golden brown and would like to color the bottom part of my hair another color but don't know which color to use. Any recommendations?Thanks in advance!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 13, 2009)

I had two tone hair once, it was a dark brown on top and black on the bottom. It was really cute because you could notice but it wasn't so dramatic. Also I've had dark brown with a dark dark brown plum tone on the bottom. If your hair is medium golden brown a dark golden brown would be pretty on the bottom. Idk how drastic of a change you're looking for, but that would be cute. Also I did my friends once she had golden blonde on the top and chesnut brown on the bottom.


----------



## Tainaeyez (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I had two tone hair once, it was a dark brown on top and black on the bottom. It was really cute because you could notice but it wasn't so dramatic. Also I've had dark brown with a dark dark brown plum tone on the bottom. If your hair is medium golden brown a dark golden brown would be pretty on the bottom. Idk how drastic of a change you're looking for, but that would be cute. Also I did my friends once she had golden blonde on the top and chesnut brown on the bottom._

 

I was told to do a blond but i find that to be to dramatic, i don't mind being a little dramatic but i think the blond color won't compliment my hair color.
Thank you for your recommendations


----------



## Little Addict (May 15, 2009)

maybe a nice auburn?


----------



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

I would just section off the top part of my hair like a little samurai knot and dye the bottom layer (or vice versa). If using semi-perms or anything that bleeds color, I'd exercise caution when shampooing and try and shampoo the two layers separately, and applying a thick layer of conditioner to the section shampooed first to "seal" it and prevent it from bleeding.

EDIT: Whoops, you wanted COLOR recommendations. I personally really like the look of burgundy with blonde, as long as you keep the cut classy.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 30, 2009)

Make sure you place tin foil or some kind of barrier between the 2 different colors.


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 30, 2009)

i still have two tone hair lol 
i currently have dark brown on top and almost white blonde on the bottom. 

before making the bottom portion of my hair so blonde, i was told to do an espresso color so that it wouldn't be so harsh against my skin. i think if you did that or even solid black, it would go well. 

be sure to rinse off in cold water no matter what color you do. cold water (like when washing clothes) prevents bleeding. also its a good idea to use aluminum foil for each piece. HTH!


----------

